# 8 boys and wanting a girl



## Ashla

Not me! I'm watching a show on tv at the moment about women who already have eight boys and are hoping #9 will be a girl. Wow, that's some roll of the dice! 

It's making me cry:(


----------



## Ashla

I should have added, it's making me cry cause it's making me realise that I can't just keep trying for another unless I am happy to have 3, 4, 5 or more boys. I love my boys, but it's reminding me that life isn't fair and that there won't necessarily be a girl eventually.


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I have 5 boys and am desperate for a girl. I'm having to give up on my girl now :(


----------



## happigail

I'm sorry you guys are having to contemplate your girls not coming :(


----------



## ALISON69

i got 4 girls and so wanting a boy as this is defo my last pregnancy due to age and got feeling this one is a girl as well.. boo hoo


----------



## Ashla

cosmicgirlxxx said:


> I have 5 boys and am desperate for a girl. I'm having to give up on my girl now :(

Do you mind me asking, for how long were you wanting a girl?


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm having my 5th son and was trying for a girl and this is defo my last x


----------



## Ashla

Wow Geordiemammy, you are good at making boys! In Indian or Chinese culture, you would be revered. And can you imagine if you were a royal- people would be so impressed that you had produced 5 boys.

That is what I tell myself when everyone says to me "Oh, another boy. Will you try for a girl next?" or "Wow, you are going to be tired." I can only imagine the comments you must be getting during this pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## geordiemammy

If people say oh another boy I just say well I've got my 5 aside football team the boys were gutted when we found out it was another boy as they wanted a sister but we nearly lost him at 16 weeks so I was just pleased he was ok boy or girl it doesn't matter a girl would of been nice but hey ill probably get loads of granddaughters so will enjoy them xx


----------



## wildworld

Not sure how I found my way here, but here I am, popping over from TTC! The title caught my eye. I'm the only girl in my family, and I have 8 brothers. My mum had 4 boys and thought she'd never have a girl, but then she had me, then 4 more boys! She was told my youngest brother was a girl and had bought all baby girl stuff...what a shock when she went in and gave birth to a boy, haha!

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have four boys and pg with 5th. I will not be trying again for a girl, cause I don't want 6 boys. I have always wanted a girl, I guess that is just not in my cards. When people ask me if I will try again, I just tell them unless Jesus strikes down on me and tells me that I will have a girl the next time, I will do everything in my power to make sure we do not have another. I love my boys but I am done with boys! I will take my losses and hold at 5!!


----------

